# XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen



## Falco (27. Dezember 2008)

*XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

Guten Abend 
Wir besitzen eine XBox 360 mit 2 Wirelles Kontroler ( originale XBox 360 Kontroler) und wollten jetzt ein Kontroler an den Laptop mit Windows Vista anschließen, aber es geht leider nicht, brauch man dazu Treiber? Wir haben ihn außerdem mit Play und Chargekit angeschlossen über USB! Geht das überhaupt oder kann mann das gleich vergessen?


mfg Falco


----------



## potzblitz (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

Hallo

Du brauchst den Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows. Siehe hier


----------



## Wellni (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

also heißt das jetz das es mit dem kit ganich funzt??

weil bei mir zeigt er den contoler ja an und läd auch die treiber runter aber ich kann damit nich spieln


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

*Wellni:*


> also heißt das jetz das es mit dem kit ganich funzt??


Genau _dass_ soll es heißen: _*PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows*_
In einer Kundenrezension heißt es:
"Einfach der beste Controller dieser Tage! Wenn Ihr eine XBox besitzt und  die Controller am PC nutzen wollt, holt Euch dieses Gerät! 
+ verwaltet bis zu vier(!) Controller 
+ super simpel 
+ präzise Steuerung und sichere Verbindung 
+ für die gebotene Leistung fairer Preis! 
- gute Treiber müssen erst aus dem Netz geladen werden, dort findet man dann aber relativ schnell was man braucht!) => XBCD"
So weit dann alles klar?


----------



## Wellni (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

jup jetz is alles kla 

thx


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

Gern geschehen


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Du brauchst den Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows. Siehe hier


 Genau sowas brauchst du.
Ich habe eine Kabelversion für Windows, und die hat im gegensatz zur Konsolenversion einen XBox zu USB Adapter.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## keyman (17. März 2012)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

Hallo Leute ,

habe im Netz noch eine Anleitung für die Installation gefunden. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen:
XBOX Controller am PC nutzen

Lieben Gruß,

Sven


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. März 2012)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller an PC anschließen*

Huuuiii, da hat ja jemand _ganz_ tief in der Mottenkiste des Forums gewühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und geradezu _erstaunliches_ wieder ans Tageslicht befördert. Jaja, dass Internet 'vergisst' nicht...


----------

